# Netzteil Kaufempfehlung?



## tYrEaL (19. August 2005)

Hi!

Ich überlege mir das LEVICOM 350XPL-B Netzteil zu kaufen da mein 350W Netzteil den Geist aufgibt!
Im Datenblatt  steht: 
Technische Daten:

Netzteil LEVICOM 350 Watt ATX PFC, P4, CE
FullSafety, 2 Fan, BlackLine, AFS, VPO
2,05kg

Dort steht ja "P4", ist das nur für einen P4 geeignet oder was bedeutet das?

Kann mir jemand zu diesem Netzteil raten?
Oder gibt es ein anderes 350W Netzteil zu dem man mir raten kann?


Gruß,
tYrEaL


----------

